# Some Boer Teat Structure



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Double orifices. See how it is flat on the bottom? This doe has no problems feeding kids, but it is a DQ.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Working 2:2, same on other side


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Non DQ Split*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*1:1, FF One week before kidding*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The first two are full sisters & many kiddings later the double orifices have not been repeated.:cheers:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great pics! Nice to see actual pics rather than the drawings on the ABGA site. I have a doeling that has really nice 2 x 2 teats, all four are about the same length and I think will be functional. I'll try to get some pics tonight when she is eating her grain.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool! I really should go out and get pictures of my Boer doe's huge fishtail teats, because I think they are interesting to see as well. 2:2 (functional) seems to be developing into the "ideal" structure for Boer ranchers now. We have a doe with 4 functional teats and I am sure the will be useful if she ever has triplets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great Thread


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

wildegoats23 said:


> Awesome thanks for sharing!!


And thank you Wildegoats! You are the one who provided the inspiration to hunt these up.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My doe has 1x1 (clean, I think) teats. I hope to keep all my Boers that way, LOL. Coming from dairy, anything else just bugs me!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think mine may look like the non dq split pic when she bags up. She has that little nub teat almost growing off of one. My other doe is 2:2, she looks good


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sydney I hear you, when I first saw 4 teats I was just flabbergasted. But Ive come to appreciate & actually prefer them; more room at the table for multiples.
Next buck is going to have 4.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

So if I'm guessing correctly teats in goats are like breasts in humans? Every goat has them, just male or female determines if they are functional?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Multiple teats just gross me out. Lol. Dairy goats with 2 teats nurse multiples just fine


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I almost wish they allowed extra teats in dairy goats ... I bet that comes in handy with triplets and quads. :laugh:


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Do dairy goats lactate all the time? I've heard of meat goat owners have a dairy goat in the herd incase a baby is abandoned or mom dies, etc. does this sound right?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

wildegoats23 said:


> Do dairy goats lactate all the time? I've heard of meat goat owners have a dairy goat in the herd incase a baby is abandoned or mom dies, etc. does this sound right?


No they do not lactate all the time. They have a higher production, and usually stay in production longer (we bred this into them). Typically I'd say 90% of Boer breeders keep a Saanen or two around and kid her in yearly. Plus, Saanen x Boer have an excellent carcass with good milk quality as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No they don't lactate all the time but longer than a meat goat.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Usually about 10 months after kidding. Some go longer, some go shorter. Depends on the goat, the goats health, and feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree thank you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> No they don't lactate all the time but longer than a meat goat.


Sorry missed pay 2 thought I posted after Pam lol 
Any ways would you tell my lamancha that. She.....no joke never goes dry. I have to slowly decrease milking and at 3 months bred just wish her luck.
But the point of having a dairy with the bores is they do have more milk and and for the most part can support 3-4 kids. They seem to be more later back as well so easy to put the orphan kids on them. I have yet to have luck putting a kid on a Boer but I do have a little dairy/Boer that will let anything nurse her I shove her way.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

So like the boers in order for her to lactate she has to be bred too? Hm, might have to get a dairy goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, dairy goats have to be bred. Some lactate longer than others but it does have to be initiated with breeding.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There is such a thing as a precocious milker. Dairy goats are bred so heavily for production that sometimes they will spontaneously produce milk without ever being bred. My friend has one; she milked her for a year before breeding her and struggled to dry her off before she kidded. This year she's milking through. I have dibs on a doeling out of that one


----------

